# Java Moss growth



## johnnymax (May 22, 2019)

I have this small 5 gallon tank. I have a few shrimp in it. It is on a table I made that is right next to my recliner, so I can relax and just watch the shrimp going about their business. The tank is only about 18" from my face.
Anyway, I put one small strand of java moss in this tank about a year ago. I did not tend to it (obviously.) That small piece has grown to the tangles mess you see. I guess it is one continuous plant.


----------



## johnnymax (May 22, 2019)

I am now going to take it all out and do something with it. I was thinking about making small trees by lashing some to trimmed ends of branches. Maybe lash or super glue some to rocks. I could make a moss wall on the back, they are cool. Any suggestions?


----------

